# My dog's hair is getting a little crazy... should it be cut? (pic)



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

Hailey is a rescue and I don't know her breed. Her shelter paperwork said papillon/chihuahua mix, though I'm guessing maybe some JRT too?

She's about 1.5 y.o., I think. We took her to get groomed for the first time about 6 weeks ago. They trimmed her hair here and there, but didn't do much.

I feel like her hair is just looking crazier and crazier! I don't mind it - I think she's adorable crazy hair and all. I'm fine with just letting it go, if that's what should be done - but also fine with trimming it myself or getting it trimmed. I just don't know how her hair should be since I don't know what breed she is!


----------



## Cyric (Jan 30, 2011)

Her hair should be whatever way it grows. I'm not into custom cuts on dogs. I say let it grow naturally unless it becomes a problem or is just easier to take care of while it's shorter. I have no doubt that Hailey has papillion genes. I think the crazy look on her looks great!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I like her the way she is.......absolutely adorable!


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! We like her the way she is too.  Sometimes the hair around her ears gets a little tangled, but I can always brush it out. I guess we'll just see how long it gets. It seems she's a lot furrier than when we got a year ago.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

She is adorable. I'd leave it and let her be crazy hair adorable. A daily brushing should keep up her coat...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I could see papillon or chi, but mixed with something else because neither have ears like that. I wouldn't be surprised by JRT. None of those are breeds that require clipping -- I'd leave the fur alone. Conditioner will keep it from tangling. Also, papillons don't get their full coat until they're around two years old, so if there is pap in the mix, it might explain why the fur's looking longer lately.


----------



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

Aweee! Don't trim it. It looks adorable.


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aww she looks absolutely adorable. But if you do feel like a trim try and watch some helpful videos for great tips!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If it were my dog I would be trimming the ears, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> If it were my dog I would be trimming the ears, but it's not necessary.


No way!

(too short)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> No way!
> 
> (too short)


yes way! lol I don't like messy folded ears, on the other hand furry prick ears can and do look good.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I think she is totally cute just like she is.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahha so cute!!!! There's two things I think about when I'm deciding whether to cut the hair:
1. Are you brushing it/ washing it more often because now it's so long it's getting tangled/things are getting tangled in it?
2. Is the hair in the eyes, 

Other than that, the rest is cosmetic lol- and she looks really cute I would keep it that way because I like furrier doggies


----------



## vwilcoxon (Nov 29, 2011)

It's like I have the brother to your dog!!!! My little Tobie looks so similar to your baby!!! I was told Tobie is a pominese but I have no idea honestly... He has an appointment on the 12th of Dec. When we get home I'll definetly put some pics up of him... I hope he gets a good cut... I have no idea how they will cut it yet...


----------

